# cod 5 opinions.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i think its friggin awesome. what you lads think?


----------



## madscotsman (Sep 6, 2008)

well worth the wait at asda at midnight me thinks lol
bargain for 27quid


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

I had 4 COD fingers for dinner, yes they were awsome!!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

The Detail Doctor said:


> I had 4 COD fingers for dinner, yes they were awsome!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

after reading its WW2 i want it for the PC


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

nazi zombies in co op mode with a few friends is a laugh riot,especially with a ray gun :lol:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Awful Single Player, Awful Co-Op but fun Multiplayer. Can't wait for when Treyarch stops ruining the series.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Is it out then?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Came out on Friday here I believe, most of the wortld was Wednesday though!


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

I really like it, had an hour on it this morning and was impressed.

I always judge a game for its multiplayer element as thats where the long term fun is and this will give many hours of laughs on LIVE for some time.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i keep getting hoofed out of live


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

this game is turning into a pain in the ****, (or more to the point the cheating ************ online) online is killing this game for me, anybody else getting ****** off with the online experience ? i know it happened in cod4 but straight out the traps people have fully automatic guns which are only semi auto and you get spawned on the end of somebody's bloody bullet.a 5 or 10 second grace period which you atleast get a chance to run away from the campers would be fine.

i would also add that if you come across a last stand enemy JUST SHOOT HIM lol.been done twice now by revived players i have put down :wall:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

silverback said:


> this game is turning into a pain in the ****, (or more to the point the cheating ************ online) online is killing this game for me, anybody else getting ****** off with the online experience ? i know it happened in cod4 but straight out the traps people have fully automatic guns which are only semi auto and you get spawned on the end of somebody's bloody bullet.a 5 or 10 second grace period which you atleast get a chance to run away from the campers would be fine.
> 
> i would also add that if you come across a last stand enemy JUST SHOOT HIM lol.been done twice now by revived players i have put down :wall:


There aren't any cheats, its a Turbo Controller. When you set up the controller and press turbo it quickly presses the same button lots of time a second, hence the Pistol cans shoot like a machine gun.

Or your just bad


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

my favourite part of the whole game is the outskirts map on multiplayer, perfect for sniping, few church towers, lots of sneaky hiding places and a few tanks

COD6 will be the nuts though, Infinity Ward are back and its set in the very near future


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Not as good as COD4!!!!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Pieface876 said:


> There aren't any cheats, its a Turbo Controller. When you set up the controller and press turbo it quickly presses the same button lots of time a second, hence the Pistol cans shoot like a machine gun.
> 
> Or your just bad


so let me get this right,tampering with your pad so it turns the more powerful single shot rifle into fully automatic guns and hand pistols into mini uzi`s *ISN'T* cheating  do me a favour  or are you one of the turbo padders ? 

i have no problem getting beaten by the better player,but when your being spawn camped and having an mp40 or light machine gun being outfired by a springfield or m1 then im sorry but no.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I like it but prefer COD4 by a country mile.

The recoil just becomes a huge annoyance throughout the game due to it being WW2. I never play WW2 games online because I am so crap at them, but online gaming for most games is bad now.

I was playing Crysis Wars online, loads of people just find a good weapon puts a sniper scope on it and goes in to stealth and kills anyone who runs past. The only time they move is when they respawn, they don't even bother moving when a grenade lands on their back.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I am actually loving the game more than cod 4 as the maps are bigger and i like to snipe.:thumb: 
We should have a DW clan and play at a set time every week??:speechles

What about Wednesday night 9pm anyone up for it put your gamertag down,

1, P4UL WRX


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Its awsome, i love this game, almost racked up 10 hours online, bought the missues a pile of gossip mags to keep her occupied lol


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

It is awesome! Levels are massive too.

Love the water, tanks, artillery 

If you want a fix of modern, just put COD4 back in. Graphics are still mint.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

it's (thankfully) a lot better than i thought it was gonna be - still love COD4, but the intensity of the the single player on COD5 is really impressive - haven't played much multiplayer, but there already a few geeks up to very high levels (50+) on multiplayer


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

I spent a fair portion of the weekend playing it and I think it's great. I'm playing through solo on Veteran, which can be really difficult at times, but it's a good challenge and I love the Pacific theatre. Russia is a little more average.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I went through single player on regular on the friday it came out, and thought it was really good, the last levels of each scenario, although slightly repetative in tactics you can use, were really good and I really got into them.

I think its as good as COD4 its just obivously WW2 not modern warfare! 


as above i think the maps are really good, cant remember which one but think the one your talking about above the other team got hold of the church tower and destroyed us, we lost but was good fun!


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 18, 2008)

P4UL WRX said:


> I am actually loving the game more than cod 4 as the maps are bigger and i like to snipe.:thumb:
> We should have a DW clan and play at a set time every week??:speechles
> 
> What about Wednesday night 9pm anyone up for it put your gamertag down,
> ...


2, 1911A1 zpaulg


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 18, 2008)

I've only just got this today and keep getting the message "server not authenticated"!

What does this mean?

I've downloaded the 1.1 patch.....


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

P4UL WRX said:


> I am actually loving the game more than cod 4 as the maps are bigger and i like to snipe.:thumb:
> We should have a DW clan and play at a set time every week??:speechles
> 
> What about Wednesday night 9pm anyone up for it put your gamertag down,
> ...


drosc78


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Big Ells said:


> Its awsome, i love this game, almost racked up 10 hours online


Well i have just gone past 24Hrs in the online multiplayer mainly in free for all and hardcore free for all and now ranked level 50, game has not even been out a week yet.

Whats everyones best kill streaks so far ???


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

John74 said:


> Whats everyones best kill streaks so far ???


51


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

36 but it was a strange game as i was using an mp40 machine gun and i couldnt seem to miss.i was pretty much wandering around like the terminator.only happened once like but im not sure whether i was lagging badly (no one complained in the lobby though) or i have the reactions of rambo for one game lol


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I must be rubbish mines only about 11! lol

but i think i am only on maybe 4/5 hours online? only one telly in the house and Cant get Missus out of the house enough!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I personally love the sounds.

Just got my optical cable to link the ps3 to the surround sound and it's incredible


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

love it and only played a bit, gonna be every bit as addictive as cod4 imo


----------



## Jazzy Jase (Jul 10, 2008)

I've got fed up with it. I spent 2 hours trying to get past a single checkpoint yesterday and I could not. I'm playing on Veteran and it's the start of level 7 "Relentless". I think it may be impossible!


----------

